# Systemtyp



## Padawan (13. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich weiß nicht, ob dieses Forum das richtige Forum ist.
Ich wollte fragen wie ich heraus kriegen kann, ob ich ein 32 oder 64 Bit Rechner habe.
Ich hatte mir ein 32-Bit Ubuntu installiert und will mir jetzt Windows 7 installieren. Vor Ubuntu hatte ich ein 64-Bit OpenSuse.

Lg Padawan


----------



## sheel (13. April 2012)

Hi

Wenn das 64er OpenSuse funktioniert hat ist es 64bit.
Vom Win7 werden 32 und 64 bit funktionieren, musst also kein bestimmtes nehmen.
64 hat eben beim RAM etc. Vorteile...

Gruß


----------



## Padawan (13. April 2012)

Hi,
wenn ich ein 64er Windows 7 auf ein 32-Bit System installieren würde, würde man dann "Leistungseinbußen" o.ä. kriegen?

Grüße
Padawan


----------



## sheel (13. April 2012)

Nicht nur das, sondern es wird überhaupt nicht funktionieren.

Computer/Windows:
32/32 -> OK
64/64 -> OK
64/32 -> meistens OK, gibt aber Ausnahmen
32/64 -> Geht nicht


----------

